# Smoked salmon!



## BKING! (Apr 12, 2018)

Smoked salmon on the joe! Used my home made rub and glazed with honey at the end. It was good!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 12, 2018)

Looks great!! What type of Salmon?  Also, what temp was your smoker at and at what temp was your IT when you pulled the fish?


----------



## BKING! (Apr 12, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Looks great!! What type of Salmon?  Also, what temp was your smoker at and at what temp was your IT when you pulled the fish?



300 deg pit temp. Pulled when flaky. Salmon was wild caught. Smoked with cherry wood


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks good from my screen.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2018)

It looks delicious!
Perfectly cooked!
Nice job!
Al


----------

